
Why are engineers so bad at estimation? - atomos
https://medium.com/@adamberlinskyschine/why-are-engineers-so-bad-at-estimation-6f68e1a081da
======
iamjdg
Is anyone good at estimation? What professions? And why do we only speak of
bad estimation when it is negative (i.e. over budget, late). To me being wrong
on the other side (under budget) is equally worse, setting aside or acquiring
additional resources for a project that were never used (lost opportunity,
waste of money).

------
tiredwired
It's an estimate not a fixed point. Technology is continuously changing. It's
complicated.

